# individuals car club orlando florida ∙



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

it's 100% official









january 5th and 6th rick cruise and bbq/car show info

saturday january 5th 2008
rick porch cruise

stop #1
8:00pm
beto's Mexican Food
103 Semoran Blvd (aka state road 436)
Casselberry, FL, 32730
(show cars off 2 hours & pay respect)

stop #2 
roll-out/cruise from beto's at 10:00pm travel to
circit city
colonial plaza market
2728 East. Colonial Drive (aka highway 50)
Orlando, FL, 32803
(show cars off 2 hours & pay respect)

#3 roll-out cruise at midnight/12.00am travel to
Orange Ave/Downtown Orlando
(tear up the streets lowriding)


sunday january 6th 2008
individuals car club celebration/bbq , car show and hopp

at
central florida fairgrounds 
4603 West. Colonial Drive (aka highway 50)
Orlando, Florida 32808

bbq & picnic
10:00am---- till ----7:00pm

free food 
chicken, hot dogs and hamburgers 
free drinks 
soda & water
car show & hop off all day 

we will be selling raffle tickets
50% of the money raised will be given back 
each winning raffle tickets is $25.00 gift card
(gift cards for walmart ,firestone tires, publix ect.)
we will match half of the money raised
$500 @ half =$250 $250= ten $25.00 gift cards


bring your cars !!!! lets have funn
hopp off all day
"put your money where your mouth is"
talk shit and bet your money
$50.00+ per person bets 


more info will be given
pm all question to tim (407) 4053489 and ruban

THE HOTEL INFO FOR JAN 5-6 2008 WEEKEND
close to events - all on the same road 

Davis park hotel
221 e colonial drive
Orlando, fl 32801
407 425 9065
$55.00 / Nite
1 mile from events


holiday in express
holiday inn express/best western
8750 E Colonial Dr, Orlando,FL 32817
407-282-3900 
$85.00 / Nite
4-5 miles from events

days inn
11639 E Colonial Dr
Orlando, FL 32817
407-282-2777 
$95.00 / Nite
6-7 miles from events

THESE HOTELS HAVE THE PARKING FOR TRAILERS AND ARE IN SAFE AREAS

DO NOT HOTEL ON WEST COLONIAL !!!!


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

i will post info for hotels and directions 

for out of town travelers



this is normaly a good event.. 150 + cars

this year location and month has changed

atlanta miami jax-ville 

hope to see ya out there


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt hotels added this weekend


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## HIGH HITTER (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Sep 30 2007, 08:28 AM~8899784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

trust J-ville will be there homie


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

it will be hopping ( we passes out like 100 flyers at vegas)

lots of people saying yeah...


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

imma try n make it out dere hopefully if everything goes as planned for me then yea ill be dere


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

I SURE WANNA GET OUT THERE.. THATS A MUST...CAN I GET A SPONSOR...


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

i would love to see you out there 

ttt for "hard in da paint"


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

TTT for the Big I


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

cant wait fools :cheesy:


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

sounds good ill be their


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt for 2008


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## individuals cc (Mar 13, 2002)

i am geeting alot of feedback.. this is blowing up and should be huge

hope to see everybody


----------



## individuals cc (Mar 13, 2002)

THE HOTEL INFO FOR JAN 5-6 2008 WEEKEND

close to events - all on the same road 

Davis park hotel
221 e colonial drive
Orlando, fl 32801
407 425 9065
$55.00 / Nite
1 mile from events


holiday in express
holiday inn express/best western
8750 E Colonial Dr, Orlando,FL 32817
407-282-3900 •
$85.00 / Nite
4-5 miles from events

days inn
11639 E Colonial Dr
Orlando, FL 32817
407-282-2777 
$95.00 / Nite
6-7 miles from events

THESE HOTELS HAVE THE PARKING FOR TRAILERS AND ARE IN SAFE AREAS

DO NOT HOTEL ON WEST COLONIAL !!!!


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506
*It's 100% official *









*January 5th and 6th Rick cruise and BBQ/Car Show info*

Saturday January 5th 2008
Rick Porch Cruise

Stop #1
8:00pm
Beto's Mexican Food
103 Semoran Blvd (aka state road 436)
Casselberry, FL, 32730
(Show cars off 2 hours & pay respect)

Stop #2 
Roll-out/cruise from Beto's at 10:00pm travel to

Circit City
Colonial Plaza Market
2728 East. Colonial Drive (aka highway 50)
Orlando, FL, 32803
(Show cars off 2 hours & pay respect)

Stop #3
Roll-out cruise at midnight/12:00am travel to
Orange Ave/Downtown Orlando
(Tear up the streets lowriding)

Sunday January 6th 2008
Individuals Car Club Celebration/BBQ , Car Show and Hop

Central Florida Fairgrounds 
4603 West. Colonial Drive (AKA Highway 50)
Orlando, Florida 32808

*BBQ & Picnic
10:00am---- till ----7:00pm*
Free food 
Cicken, Hot dogs and Hamburgers 
Free drinks 
Soda & Water
*Car Show & Hop off all day *

_*We will also be selling raffle tickets
50% of the money raised will be given back to 
each winning raffle ticket. $25.00 gift card
(Gift cards for Walmart ,Firestone tires, Publix ect.)
We will match half of the money raised
$500 @ half =$250 
$250= ten $25.00 gift cards


Bring your cars !!!! Lets have fun
hop off all day!
"Put your money where your mouth is"
Talk shit and bet your money
$50.00+ per person bets*_ 


More info will be given
P.M. all question to Tim (407) 405-3489 

THE HOTEL INFO FOR JAN 5-6 2008 WEEKEND
Close to events - all on the same road 

Davis park hotel
221 e colonial drive
Orlando, fl 32801
407 425 9065
$55.00 / Night
1 mile from events

Holiday Inn Express/Best Western
8750 E Colonial Dr, Orlando,FL 32817
407-282-3900 
$85.00 / Night
4-5 miles from events

Days Inn
11639 E Colonial Dr
Orlando, FL 32817
407-282-2777 
$95.00 / Night
6-7 miles from events

THESE HOTELS HAVE THE PARKING FOR TRAILERS AND ARE IN SAFE AREAS

DO NOT HOTEL ON WEST COLONIAL !!!!


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

Ill be there!!!!


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Oct 28 2007, 02:38 PM~9100149
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506
> It's 100% official
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

you know


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

i dont think there is a miami show in early 20008 so now people are going to blow the picnic up even more...!!


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LOWYALTY48 (Nov 4, 2006)

:0


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

I ALREADY GOT MY PLANE TICKET... IM THERE.. THAT FIRST HOTEL.. HOW IS IT... FAIRLY NICE OR WHAT.....AND IM GONNA NEED A RIDE FROM THE AIRPORT...CAN SOME ONE HELP ME OUT...


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Nov 5 2007, 07:11 PM~9162427
> *I ALREADY GOT MY PLANE TICKET... IM THERE.. THAT FIRST HOTEL.. HOW IS IT... FAIRLY NICE OR WHAT.....AND IM GONNA NEED A RIDE FROM THE AIRPORT...CAN SOME ONE HELP ME OUT...
> *


the first hotel is ok not a hole in the wall... i can hook you up with the airport pickup and driven you around.. count on that


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

Aight cool thanx bro.....see yall when I touch down.....


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

yup


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

how any is obsession bringing?


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

what up tim, how it flying?

i think this thing will be good... the i doing it...

see u at the goodtimes

so till then 

keep it real


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 5 2007, 07:23 AM~9156618
> *i dont think there is a miami show in early 20008  so now people are going to blow the picnic up even more...!!
> *


It will be better than Miami there will be lowlow here not g-body's on big wheel's


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

ill try to make it dont have my car here but i just moved down here and im tryin to check out the riders in fla


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@Nov 20 2007, 09:37 PM~9270902
> *ill try to make it dont have my car here but i just moved down here and im tryin to check out the riders in fla
> *


what area you in?


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 5 2007, 07:23 AM~9156618
> *<span style='color:red'>]fyi
> miami show is canceled[/COLOR]
> 
> now thats going to blow up the picnic*


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

for sure !!!!


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

whats the zipcode


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

FROM OBSESSION C.C. DOWN IN THE DIRTY</span>


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 21 2007, 04:54 PM~9275396
> *what area you in?
> *



im up in palm beach


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

FIRME ESTILO will be there showing some luv


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Blvd Will be there for sure..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

since the miami show is no longer everybody is coming out.. 

rollin cc from miami area ..

latin cruisers from new york & orlando will be here


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: OBSESSION C.C WILL BE THERE SHOWIN THA LUV :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

need to get this shit crackin


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506
*It's 100% official *









*January 5th and 6th Rick cruise and BBQ/Car Show info*

Saturday January 5th 2008
Rick Porch Cruise

Stop #1
8:00pm
Beto's Mexican Food
103 Semoran Blvd (aka state road 436)
Casselberry, FL, 32730
(Show cars off 2 hours & pay respect)

Stop #2 
Roll-out/cruise from Beto's at 10:00pm travel to

Circit City
Colonial Plaza Market
2728 East. Colonial Drive (aka highway 50)
Orlando, FL, 32803
(Show cars off 2 hours & pay respect)

Stop #3
Roll-out cruise at midnight/12:00am travel to
Orange Ave/Downtown Orlando
(Tear up the streets lowriding)

Sunday January 6th 2008
Individuals Car Club Celebration/BBQ , Car Show and Hop

Central Florida Fairgrounds 
4603 West. Colonial Drive (AKA Highway 50)
Orlando, Florida 32808

*BBQ & Picnic
10:00am---- till ----7:00pm*
Free food 
Cicken, Hot dogs and Hamburgers 
Free drinks 
Soda & Water
*Car Show & Hop off all day *

_*We will also be selling raffle tickets
50% of the money raised will be given back to 
each winning raffle ticket. $25.00 gift card
(Gift cards for Walmart ,Firestone tires, Publix ect.)
We will match half of the money raised
$500 @ half =$250 
$250= ten $25.00 gift cards


Bring your cars !!!! Lets have fun
hop off all day!
"Put your money where your mouth is"
Talk shit and bet your money
$50.00+ per person bets*_ 


More info will be given
P.M. all question to Tim (407) 405-3489 

THE HOTEL INFO FOR JAN 5-6 2008 WEEKEND
Close to events - all on the same road 

Davis park hotel
221 e colonial drive
Orlando, fl 32801
407 425 9065
$55.00 / Night
1 mile from events

Holiday Inn Express/Best Western
8750 E Colonial Dr, Orlando,FL 32817
407-282-3900 
$85.00 / Night
4-5 miles from events

Days Inn
11639 E Colonial Dr
Orlando, FL 32817
407-282-2777 
$95.00 / Night
6-7 miles from events

THESE HOTELS HAVE THE PARKING FOR TRAILERS AND ARE IN SAFE AREAS

DO NOT HOTEL ON WEST COLONIAL !!!!


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

TTT


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

rumor is the mid-west is bringing cars


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 13 2007, 07:09 PM~9221576
> *how any is obsession bringing?
> *


 :biggrin: looks like 7-8 of them :biggrin:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

TTT


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

what kinda hoppers are coming???

j-ville 2
miami i was told 4
plant city at least another 3 or 4
orlando 1 or 2
atlanta 1 or 2

who else???


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

d's 2 will b thur


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 27 2007, 06:42 PM~9319231
> *rumor is the mid-west is bringing cars
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

ima try to go


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

word

if people need any info pm me


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 29 2007, 09:16 PM~9335924
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


JUST A RUMOR :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Nov 29 2007, 01:04 PM~9332456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Nov 30 2007, 11:31 AM~9340550
> *JUST A RUMOR :biggrin:
> *


we are discussing hittin this and the north carolina pic nic on the way home, but could get a bit expensive so gota see if its in the budget


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 30 2007, 05:43 PM~9342717
> *we are discussing hittin this and the north carolina pic nic on the way home, but could get a bit expensive so gota see if its in the budget
> *



yea i heard them fla boys said you where scared :0 :0 :0 

i got a 2500 sq ft shop and a extra bedroom right on the way to nc if you need to lay over for a couple of days :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Nov 30 2007, 06:25 PM~9343615
> *yea i heard them fla boys said you where scared :0  :0  :0
> 
> i got a 2500 sq ft shop and a extra bedroom right on the way to nc if you need to lay over for a couple of days :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the florida boys know better that :biggrin: il keep yall posted


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> *we are discussing hittin this and the north carolina pic nic on the way home, but could get a bit expensive so gota see if its in the budget *



I might be down for the trip I hope there ready for MEAN GREEN :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 30 2007, 08:52 PM~9344952
> *I might be down for the trip I hope there ready for MEAN GREEN :biggrin:
> *


yeah i thought u would be, but i dont think their ready homie, :biggrin: 
i cant believe its not even december and already starting :0


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Nov 30 2007, 09:48 PM~9344932
> *the florida boys know better that :biggrin:  il keep yall posted
> *



oh shit dan you heard that right he said if you don't know ask some body...lolololol


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 30 2007, 08:52 PM~9344952
> *I might be down for the trip I hope there ready for MEAN GREEN :biggrin:
> *


there will be people ready for who ever desides to shop up..


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Dec 1 2007, 11:36 AM~9348527
> *oh shit dan you heard that right he said if you don't know ask some body...lolololol
> *


oh and dan's my homie partner! so dont worry bout that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 1 2007, 06:35 PM~9350457
> *oh and dan's my homie partner!  so dont worry bout that!!! :biggrin:
> *



WE ALL HOMIES LOLOLOLOL


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

TTT for starting the new year right.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

speak on it


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Dec 2 2007, 07:18 AM~9353774
> *TTT for starting the new year right.
> *


x2


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

what up people?


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 5 2007, 02:11 PM~9381053
> *what up people?
> *


what's up dog


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

who's comin and and who's not???


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrinCar Club: OBSESSION C.C.
:biggrin: :


> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Dec 5 2007, 04:02 PM~9381908
> *who's comin and and who's not???
> *


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Dec 5 2007, 04:02 PM~9381908
> *who's comin and and who's not???
> *


<span style='color:red'>
DON'T MISS THIS PICNIC


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

TTT


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Dec 5 2007, 05:37 PM~9382651
> *:biggrinCar Club: OBSESSION C.C.
> :biggrin: :
> *


the riders are coming!!!


 the bull shit'ers need to stay the fuck home


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

blvd i see you


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 6 2007, 07:13 PM~9392427
> *the riders are coming!!!
> the bull shit'ers need to stay the fuck home
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 6 2007, 12:00 AM~9385360
> *<span style='color:red'>
> DON'T MISS THIS PICNIC
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 6 2007, 09:13 PM~9392427
> *the riders are coming!!!
> the bull shit'ers need to stay the fuck home
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

who's ready?? 

btw
i hear there is some video footage being filmed sunday..
after the picnic.. on the streets...


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 6 2007, 09:13 PM~9392427
> *the riders are coming!!!
> the bull shit'ers need to stay the fuck home
> *


FULLYCLOWNIN STAY HOME :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Dec 10 2007, 01:51 PM~9418355
> *FULLYCLOWNIN STAY HOME :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: yea that's a good one i like that car you got :biggrin:


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Dec 10 2007, 05:19 PM~9419412
> *:biggrin: yea that's a good one i like that car you got :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO BUT THA DUDE WHO BUILD IT IS A *** :0 :0


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Sep 24 2007, 05:13 PM~8861541
> *it's 100% official
> 
> 
> ...


ill be there


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILLA G_@Dec 10 2007, 08:05 PM~9421790
> *ill be there
> *


tell your people on that side of town about it


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

SUP FOOLS


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

hello and thank you in advance

i wanted to reach out to everybody about the picnic

there is so many out of town people comming!!! i just had to say you won't be disapointed at all !!! so if you are coming or still considering it don't think twice

i know the topic is pretty quiet but there are so many people keeping secrets.
don't let that bother you.. PE0PLE ARE BUILDING AND BREAKING CARS OUT JUST FOR THIS PICNIC!!!! you might just be suprised with what is about to happen...ever since last month with the lowrider miami show being x'ed. somany more poeple have contacted me about being able to make it..

the truth is since november 2006 orlando hasn't had i picnic. and this won will be the best ever.. the past one was sick.. and the tunout was like dam near 1,000 people and a couple hundred cars..


hope see you there... 


2008 is going to be fucking great


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. OBSESSION_@Dec 10 2007, 07:48 PM~9421062
> *ME TOO BUT THA DUDE WHO BUILD IT IS A *** :0  :0
> *



just because i hang out with fagets don't make one


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Dec 11 2007, 05:38 PM~9428251
> *just because i hang out with fagets don't make one
> *


OK ONLY 3 WEEKS AWAY GET OFF THE INTERNET AND GET TO WORK


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 11 2007, 03:36 PM~9427246
> *hello and  thank you in advance
> 
> i wanted to reach out to everybody about the picnic
> ...



yes they are :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

2nd page? thats a :nono:, ttt


----------



## toxiconer (Nov 4, 2002)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Dec 13 2007, 05:29 AM~9442702
> *2nd page? thats a  :nono:,  ttt
> *




?????????????????????????????????


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

PURO LOWS CC will be there and showing love and support to the lowrider comunity


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

We will be there!Can't wait to see ya'll fools out there!!See you soon homies.........


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Dec 13 2007, 05:34 PM~9447465
> *We will be there!Can't wait to see ya'll fools out there!!See you soon homies.........
> *


since the junk yard this summer, i haven't seen you since 2006? lol

do you still look the same?


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 13 2007, 08:35 PM~9447476
> *since the junk yard this summer, i haven't seen you since 2006? lol
> 
> do you still look the same?
> *


Yeah I'm still ugly!!


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Dec 13 2007, 06:40 PM~9447511
> *Yeah I'm still ugly!!
> *



yea mike was telling me if you looked like this he would marry you


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Dec 13 2007, 06:17 PM~9447792
> *yea mike was telling me if you looked like this he would marry you
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Dec 13 2007, 09:17 PM~9447792
> *yea mike was telling me if you looked like this he would marry you
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

"OBSESSION C.C" ROOMS ARE BOOKED


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Dec 13 2007, 05:40 PM~9447511
> *Yeah I'm still ugly!!
> *


WILL IS THAT YOU??????????


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

january 5th and 6th 2008 orlando, florida
first weekend of the new year









cruise and car show two day event

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506

please post in the topic link 

times & places ,contact info on link


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## COUPE DE BEAR (Aug 22, 2006)

HOW MUCH IS IT 2 GET IN2 DA SHOW?


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Dec 15 2007, 01:01 AM~9457950
> *HOW MUCH  IS IT 2 GET IN2 DA SHOW?
> *


free...........but if you want to give us some $$$$$$ we will take it


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by COUPE DE BEAR_@Dec 15 2007, 01:01 AM~9457950
> *HOW MUCH  IS IT 2 GET IN2 DA SHOW?
> *


its a free show

with free food and drinks

all day from 10am-8pm

spead the word in miami


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 15 2007, 07:18 AM~9458465
> *its a free show
> 
> with free food and drinks
> ...




SHIT BESIDES LARGE THEM BOYS DON'T GO NO WHERE MAN :0


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox+Dec 15 2007, 06:18 AM~9458465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are billshitting


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

TTT


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

*FREE*


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Nov 28 2007, 07:23 AM~9322944
> *what kinda hoppers are coming???
> 
> PUROLOWS CC 1
> ...


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

i'll just be glad to see that they desided to ride up here!!!!
after some people called them out of cource LOL


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HIGH HITTER (Jul 28, 2007)

TEAM HIGH HIITER JACKSONVILLE WILL BE THERE.........


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

it's great finding out who is breaking cars out for this picnic

dam

i can't say anythign but 

10 brand new cars from orlando
1 new to the area car from the west coast
and 3 cars totally redone out of orlando

from what i can remember..

j-ville busting new 
plant city new and redone not sure numbers


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 18 2007, 10:03 PM~9480819
> *it's great finding out who is breaking  cars out for this picnic
> 
> dam
> ...



damn the ATL can't get no love ????


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Nov 30 2007, 08:28 PM~9343140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 19 2007, 12:03 AM~9480819
> *it's great finding out who is breaking  cars out for this picnic
> 
> dam
> ...


What 3 cars from here,and what ride from The West??


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Dec 19 2007, 05:10 PM~9486755
> *damn the ATL can't get no love ????
> *


i was just posting the new rides in the area...

obsession is bringing there rides.. in numbers 

i can't wait


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

rollerz WILL be there


----------



## bluecutlass863 (Aug 7, 2005)

---)Polk County(---
will be there


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 19 2007, 09:43 PM~9488561
> *i was just posting the new rides in the area...
> 
> obsession is bringing there rides.. in numbers
> ...



just fuckin wit you


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly+Dec 20 2007, 11:37 AM~9492679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yeah come on out spread the word...


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Dec 19 2007, 08:26 PM~9488405
> *What 3 cars from here,and what ride from The West??
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Bowtieclassic.com (Jul 12, 2002)

*BOWTIE CLASSICS Will have a NEW RIDE OUT* :biggrin:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

ttt


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICSLIFE63_@Dec 19 2007, 05:21 PM~9486835
> *:biggrin:
> *


just central florida or is there any other chappters ...miami?


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

miami rollerz


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lylorly+Dec 20 2007, 11:37 AM~9492679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get the other chapters involved.. j-ville and tampa...ect


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Times_@Dec 20 2007, 06:04 PM~9493967
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 21 2007, 07:05 AM~9499888
> *just central florida or is there any other chappters ...miami?
> *


THERE IS NO MIAMI CHPT. JUST CENTRAL FLA.


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

looks like its going to be a real nice turn out.


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Dec 22 2007, 08:08 PM~9510663
> *
> *



you got your bags packed


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

*The big C.A will be in center Florida real soon!* :around:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Dec 23 2007, 05:28 PM~9516344
> *The big C.A will be in center Florida real soon!  :around:
> *


whats that mean?>


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

will ALWAYS HAVE A BAGS PACKED!


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Dec 23 2007, 05:32 PM~9516370
> * will ALWAYS HAVE A BAGS PACKED!
> *


we welcome you to the area.. got a car?


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

I MENT CENTRAL...


----------



## Hellraizer (Oct 10, 2007)

YEA THE RED CADDY... THAT U SEEN AT RED


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

i seen it? at red's?


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

is the mid west coming?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

we are workin on it homie :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox+Dec 23 2007, 05:41 PM~9516419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 if you need anything , lets make it happen... 

it's going to be sick.. but if you guys come it'll just be crazy.. 

 i give you respect for considering it


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

SOUTHDADE ROLLERZ FLA, WILL BE OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2007)

tampa rollerz all day cuz


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

WELL SHIT NOW IT'S STARTING TO LOOK LIKE SOMETHING!!!!

IF YOU MIDWEST BOYS NEED ANY THING MID WAYS UP OR DOWN
HIT ME UP


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Dec 24 2007, 02:35 PM~9522394
> *WELL SHIT NOW IT'S STARTING TO LOOK LIKE SOMETHING!!!!
> 
> IF YOU MIDWEST BOYS NEED ANY THING MID WAYS UP OR DOWN
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

merry x-mas..

i hope you guys got the final gifts to but the cars together...


if u need help.. holler..

i'll do anything to make sure them cars that are close break out...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Oct 25 2007, 05:00 PM~9083324
> *sounds good ill be their
> *



X2 :0


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

gettin ready


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

hey guys i got tyson (from lowirder magazine..)


if anybody wants a feature spread pm me, i will email him.. he really wants to set up a couple for next week b4 the picnic and cruise

atl
uso
mejestics
rollerz only
and anybody else


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

dam guys, looks like 08 is going to start off big. got to give love to INDIVIDUALS C.C. for putting it all together


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 27 2007, 07:38 AM~9540832
> *hey guys i got tyson (from lowirder  magazine..)
> if anybody wants a feature spread pm me, i will email him.. he really wants to set up a couple for next week b4 the picnic and cruise
> 
> ...



is your car not going to done to get shot??????


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Dec 27 2007, 08:55 PM~9546313
> *is your car not going to done to get shot??????
> *


mine no?

tyson wants to feature a couple cars... he asked me to see who's interested


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Almost time, I can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

ill be there.. :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 27 2007, 11:14 PM~9547437
> *mine no?
> 
> tyson wants to feature a couple cars... he asked me to see who's interested
> *



WHO IS TYSON IS HE THE ONE THAT LIVES DOWN THERE IN FL.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Dec 28 2007, 01:47 PM~9550712
> *WHO IS TYSON IS HE THE ONE THAT LIVES DOWN THERE IN FL.
> *


 :yes: Tyson= http://www.street-knowledge.com/


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

sorry fellas we're not going to be able to make it down, we just got to much going on with the move into our new shop, hate to miss it but hope the picnic goes great.
once again sorry we cant make it


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 29 2007, 12:50 AM~9556213
> *sorry fellas we're not going to be able to make it down, we just got to much going on with the move into our new shop, hate to miss it but hope the picnic goes great.
> once again sorry we cant make it
> *



that sucks bro. there was someone out here waiting for u. to show every one that there is a new picky in town


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by purolows_@Dec 29 2007, 09:29 AM~9557581
> *
> that sucks bro. there was someone out here waiting for u. to show every one that there is a new picky in town
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: is there an old PICKY :0 
sorry bro just cant get away , but dont worry im sure you'll get ur chance at the PINKY


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Dec 29 2007, 10:40 AM~9557644
> *:biggrin: is there an old PICKY :0
> sorry bro just cant get away , but dont worry im sure you'll get ur chance at the PINKY
> *



just finished her up about 6 months ago. took a while to work out the bugs, but now she is doing big things. dont worry bro. im sure we will another chance to nose up. :thumbsup:


----------



## lylorly (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EXECUTION_@Dec 24 2007, 12:35 AM~9518286
> *SOUTHDADE ROLLERZ FLA, WILL BE OUT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yess sir we will be out there SOUTH DADE ROLLERZ


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

jon young - welcome to orlando
<embed src="http://lads.myspace.com/videos/vplayer.swf" flashvars="m=382768&v=2&type=video" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="430" height="346"></embed>
Add to My Profile | More Videos


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by purolows_@Dec 29 2007, 04:10 PM~9559601
> *just finished her up about 6 months ago. took a while to work out the bugs, but now she is doing big things. dont worry bro. im sure we will another chance to nose up.    :thumbsup:
> *


good luck with it bro car looks real nice, hope you have great success, and if you need anything just ask


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

morning


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...&videoid=382768


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

one week away


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox_@Dec 30 2007, 08:53 AM~9564172
> *http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...&videoid=382768
> *



thanks bro. i was tryiung to show everyone just a taste of whats going to be there


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

oh it's going to be good...


me and ruban know things from all the car clubs and who's traveling here..

if u only knew..

ttt for the 1 week


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

DAMN ALMOST HERE IMMA TREY AND GET THE DAY OFF WORK :SAD:


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

DAMN ALMOST HERE IMMA TREY AND GET THE DAY OFF WORK :SAD:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

5 days till


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Dec 30 2007, 09:15 PM~9569105
> *DAMN ALMOST HERE IMMA TREY AND GET THE DAY OFF WORK :SAD:
> *


call in sick


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

for anybody wondering where at the fairgrounds will the bbq/show be??..

all parking is on the grass 
hopping is on a pavement..

once you pull in to the fairgrounds enterance
everything will be on the right side..


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

this weekend counting down the day's


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

wheres some good places to stay? im not wanting to spend 100 plus but also dont want my car to get jacked


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider_@Jan 1 2008, 07:01 PM~9582741
> *wheres some good places to stay? im not wanting to spend 100 plus but also dont want my car to get jacked
> *


x2... :biggrin:


----------



## juiced 64 (Mar 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 95stsrider+Jan 1 2008, 07:01 PM~9582741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE HOTEL INFO FOR JAN 5-6 2008 WEEKEND
close to events - all on the same road 

Davis park hotel
221 e colonial drive
Orlando, fl 32801
407 425 9065
$55.00 / Nite
1 mile from events


holiday in express
holiday inn express/best western
8750 E Colonial Dr, Orlando,FL 32817
407-282-3900 
$85.00 / Nite
4-5 miles from events

days inn
11639 E Colonial Dr
Orlando, FL 32817
407-282-2777 
$95.00 / Nite
6-7 miles from events

THESE HOTELS HAVE THE PARKING FOR TRAILERS AND ARE IN SAFE AREAS

the more east you go the better the area... stay off orange blossom trail and west colonial when looking for a hotel..

pm me any hotels you might find i can let you know other info then listed on internet


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

january 5th and 6th 2008 orlando, florida
first weekend of the new year









cruise and car show two day event

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364506

please post in the topic link 

times & places ,contact info on link


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

ttt


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

A few more days. cant wait to see who is there and whats new for 08


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by individualsbox+Dec 31 2007, 07:02 PM~9576638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


info


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

art you ready man????


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt weekend is almost here


----------



## MR. OBSESSION (Jul 8, 2007)

SEE EVERYONE SAT. uffin: uffin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 3 2008, 06:52 PM~9599897
> *art you ready man????
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT 4 THA WEEKEND


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

hope all goes good with the bbq!make sure you take a lot of pics and post them up!


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

map of sunday location


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Jan 3 2008, 09:05 PM~9601101
> *TTT 4 THA WEEKEND
> *


sup mike u ready ?.... :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

TEAM HIGH HITTER WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## purolows (Mar 14, 2006)

doing last touches on the car for sunday. hope there is enough food. i havent ate for 3 days just to leave stuffed


----------



## SWITCHITTER (Mar 13, 2006)

I'll be out there.. and so will the rest of my family..  :thumbsup:


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

ttt saterday am


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

the weekend is here


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

we're on are way out there. see u all tomarrow


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

MAN I WISH WE COULD OF MADE IT DOWN FOR THIS ONE LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD TURNOUT 
WE WILL BE DOWN THAT WAY FOR THE LRM SHOW IN MARCH C YAL THEN GOOD LUCK WITH THE SHOW 

AND POST UP SOME PICS





TEAM MIDWEST


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

ttt for tomorrow


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

ttt for today


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Well here is the first accident :uh: :uh:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

That makes :angry:  :uh: for a crumby weekend. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Bowtieclassic.com (Jul 12, 2002)

It was sad!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtieclassic.com_@Jan 6 2008, 09:35 AM~9619781
> *It was sad!
> *



x9999999999 It made my stomach turn and it wasn't even my car


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

Was it hit by another Lo?


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

some pics. from the individuals picnic. :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)




----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

Big thanks to everyone that came out, had a lot of fun,


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)




----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)




----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)




----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)




----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)

i'm real tired 

todays was great. i'm going to rest tonight but befor doing so 
i wanted to thank everybody for coming

it was a good turn out and i hope you will return for it next year


----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

is that all the hop pics?


----------



## bckbmpr84 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider_@Jan 6 2008, 08:12 PM~9623311
> *is that all the hop pics?
> *


no its not but i need sleep


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Jan 6 2008, 09:22 PM~9623895
> *no its not but i need sleep
> *


i hear ya, that shit wore me the fuck out.....I guess the sun will do that to ya


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

Some real nice rides out there-


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutlass_rider+Jan 6 2008, 08:12 PM~9623311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Here you go


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevys863_@Jan 6 2008, 09:30 PM~9623985
> *Some real nice rides out there-
> *




Yeah but you know one thing that was an eye sore on alot of them was the weatherstripping on these cars. I mean other than that they were nice.


----------



## chevys863 (Aug 9, 2005)

lol ---the weather stripping ...


----------



## Bowtieclassic.com (Jul 12, 2002)




----------



## cutlass_rider (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 6 2008, 07:38 PM~9624082
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    Here you go
> *


looks good thanks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevys863_@Jan 6 2008, 09:51 PM~9624217
> *lol ---the weather stripping ...
> *



Not hating but its true


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 6 2008, 12:57 AM~9617667
> *Well here is the first accident :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


dayumm i would be pissed!atleast he will get some new paint :thumbsup:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

JUST WANTED TO SAY THANKS FOR A GREAT SHOW NOT TO MANY PEOPLE DO THAT ANY MORE

THANKS 4 THE FOOD AND THE GOOD TIMES

WELL WORTH THE TRIP SEE U NEXT YEAR 4 SURE WITH A FEW CARS


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Central Florida Majestics Chapter Rollin in to The Individuals Hop/BBQ


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

i have some great hopping videos and alot of pics..ill post them up in a few..great show.thanks individuals car club for putting on a great picnic and show.. :biggrin:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

mY pICS


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

mORE pICS


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

bROKEN REAR LOWER TRAILING ARM... tHAT SUCKS... hOPE THEY GOT IT FIX...


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

aNYWAYS KOOL PICNIC... :biggrin:


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

BIG UPS TO INDIVIDUALS



IT WAS A REAL NICE PICNIC. THANKS FOR EVERYTHING GUYS. FOOD WAS GOOD, PEOPLE WERE COOL, AND THE CARS WERE CLEAN. CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT ONE. SEE U GUYS IN TAMPA


----------



## 64SS (Feb 9, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

lets see if this works..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Q9sam-QiTc


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

cool that worked..heres some more.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsMTjMPDXBs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtNwW_aw9XQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCEGJadWZkI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cXqFd2vAqA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UgEhUonxAo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30fjU8IFj1U


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

ill post up the pics soon. :biggrin:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jan 7 2008, 02:59 PM~9631338
> *ill post up the pics soon. :biggrin:
> *


WHERE IS THAT SHOT FROM THE GIRL?


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

one more video :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tGUVezRwr8


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIVLIFE_@Jan 7 2008, 02:25 PM~9631531
> *WHERE IS THAT SHOT FROM THE GIRL?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BeAnZ (Feb 11, 2005)

Awesome picnic....hopefully there will be more to come!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Jan 7 2008, 09:25 AM~9629567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


shit happens.... :biggrin:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Great Picnic :thumbsup:


----------



## ROYAL_T_FL (Jul 22, 2002)

My old lady in front of my DeVille...


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bowtieclassic.com_@Jan 6 2008, 11:05 PM~9624366
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Where is the pic of everyone pushing down on the bumper? Chaz prolly should have hit the switch. Atleast there would have been an excuse then.

Disclaimer: I have no car... I have big wheels and I'm a hater. Just had to get that out of the way.


lolol


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

great picnic homies


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

double post

:uh:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

HAD FUN SEE YOU NEXT YEAR


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 7 2008, 07:16 PM~9633874
> *HAD FUN SEE YOU NEXT YEAR
> *


u guys have bad has rides homie keep up the good work


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jan 7 2008, 07:16 PM~9633874
> *HAD FUN SEE YOU NEXT YEAR
> *


u guys have bad has rides homie keep up the good work


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Jan 7 2008, 08:27 PM~9633970
> *u guys have bad has rides homie keep up the good work
> *



thanks bro app.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

picnic was awsome.. glad I got ot get out there... it was nice to be back in the lowrider world... even for just a minute!

Thanks to everyone who put it on.. time, effort, money etc....
It was a great turn out... weather couldnt have been better....


Big ups, to the big 
*I*


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROYAL_T_FL_@Jan 7 2008, 07:22 PM~9632824
> *My old lady in front of my DeVille...
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Jan 7 2008, 06:40 PM~9632485
> *shit happens.... :biggrin:
> *


I'm sure you'll get it fixed up right, car looked great!!!!!!!!!!! Quick qustion, what do you got done to your exhaust? is it glasspacks? that shit sounded exactly how I want my car to sound when I get it done.


----------



## Lyfaluxury (Apr 12, 2004)

thanx to the I for throwin a cool ass picnic...had a blast with my family hangin out with everyone...it was a beautiful day with some beautiful low lows..lookin foward to headin up there again next year!


----------



## ROYAL_T_FL (Jul 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 7 2008, 10:05 PM~9636119
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Haha, glad ya like homie...


----------



## ROYAL_T_FL (Jul 22, 2002)




----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 7 2008, 10:07 PM~9636137
> *I'm sure you'll get it fixed up right, car looked great!!!!!!!!!!! Quick qustion, what do you got done to your exhaust? is it glasspacks? that shit sounded exactly how I want my car to sound when I get it done.
> *


glasspack homie.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low350_@Jan 8 2008, 11:38 AM~9638615
> *glasspack homie.
> *


 :werd: cherrybomb?


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lac life_@Jan 9 2008, 11:14 AM~9648325
> *:werd: cherrybomb?
> *


:tongue:...... :buttkick:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

BIG THANKS TO THE BIG "I" FOR THE INVO....................TEAM HIGH HITTER


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROYAL_T_FL_@Jan 7 2008, 05:22 PM~9632824
> *My old lady in front of my DeVille...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Times (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 863CANDYCADI_@Jan 9 2008, 04:46 PM~9651064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 7 2008, 07:34 PM~9632941
> *Where is the pic of everyone pushing down on the bumper? Chaz prolly should have hit the switch. Atleast there would have been an excuse then.
> 
> Disclaimer: I have no car... I have big wheels and I'm a hater. Just had to get that out of the way.
> ...


i guess im a hater too, cause i remember that there wasnt anybody pushing down on the car fool, it was rolling back bad so the last try he had a few people try and hold it in place. it wasnt no where near as bad as ichiban's radical hopper hittin 36 inches in miami. and yeah im just like you i dont have a car, well at least not for one more day. going to get my 2 door box tomorrow fool


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 10 2008, 06:43 AM~9656423
> *i guess im a hater too, cause i remember that there wasnt anybody pushing down on the car fool, it was rolling back bad so the last try he had a few people try and hold it in place. it wasnt no where near as bad as ichiban's radical hopper hittin 36 inches in miami. and yeah im just like you i dont have a car, well at least not for one more day. going to get my 2 door box tomorrow fool
> *


DON'T FORGET TAMPA 30 INCHES ON BURNED UP MOTORS AND GETTING BOO'D BY THE CROWD....Here is his mojo











SUPPORTED BY I GOT A RUSTY55







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

I GOT 3 JARS LEF OF BUTT HASH? 10$ NIKKUAS


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@Jan 10 2008, 08:43 AM~9656423
> *i guess im a hater too, cause i remember that there wasnt anybody pushing down on the car fool, it was rolling back bad so the last try he had a few people try and hold it in place. it wasnt no where near as bad as ichiban's radical hopper hittin 36 inches in miami. and yeah im just like you i dont have a car, well at least not for one more day. going to get my 2 door box tomorrow fool
> *


I will have to see the video for confirmation. Please patiently await my return....

j/k i dont really care.

BTW... i'm not "team Ichiban" i don't care that his hopper wasn't hitting. Actually i give him more of a hard time about it then.




> _Originally posted by POONJAB63_@Jan 10 2008, 03:55 PM~9658970
> *DON'T FORGET TAMPA 30 INCHES ON BURNED UP MOTORS AND GETTING BOO'D BY THE CROWD....Here is his mojo
> 
> 
> ...


weren't YOU on team ichiban then??? Sounds like you are the common denominator...


----------



## SKEETER (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POONJAB63+Jan 10 2008, 06:43 PM~9660903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

It was a cool picnic I hate I didn't get there till 3. Maybe next year


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol chaz is a nut rider switch shops like i switch cars lol!!!

funny thing is the regal got repoed and he still rocks it lol!!

also never got booed at a show chaz quit trying to make me look as bad as you do lol!!!!


oh and chaz i got $1000 says you can never hop as high as my regal did with you hitting the switch try 113 inches bitch read it worship it love it BITCHHHHH


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

HERES A PIC IN CASE YOU FORGOT CHAZ REMEMBER YOU WERE WEARING A ICHIBAN SHIRT AT THIS SHOW HOLDING MY HAND AND MY COCK SAYING I WAS THE MAN YOU WERE MY NUMBER ONE SALES MAN DAMN WHAT HAPPENED LOL!!!!!


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## 84ELCORICK (Dec 29, 2007)

FUCK I MISS ORLANDO !!! I USED TO LIVE AT VISTA LAY! I MEAN WAY AND WORKED FOR DISNEY!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK IT WAS A FUCKEN FUCK FEST IN THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!! MIGHT GO BACK!!!!!


----------

